# Polskie znaki ,mapowanie klawy

## matiit

Gdy chce dac jakas pliterke (alt + np. a) to mi sie robi "zaznacz wszystko" itp

```
mat@xmat ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

mat@xmat ~ $ 

```

```
mat@xmat ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    #Path on which the NVIDIA drivers install themselves.

    # Debian default module path.

    # path to defoma fonts

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe" 

    Load           "bitmap"

 #   Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Configured Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

option "CorePointer"

option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

option "Buttons" "7"

option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "S1770NSL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

    Driver         "nv"

#Option              "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

#Option              "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"

#Option              "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#Option              "TripleBuffer"          "true

#Option             "CursosShadow"          "true"

#Option              "UseEdidFreqs"          "true"

#Option              "RenderAccel"           "true"

#Option              "backingstore"          "true"

Option              "NoLogo"                "true"

#Option "ReqAGPRate" "8"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

    Monitor        "S1770NSL"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"#

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

mat@xmat ~ $ 

```

nawet na konsole sie nie moge przelaczyc klawiszami alt ctrl backspace

----------

## MiChaSSs

sprobuj zamienic

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection 

```

na

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

```

Rozumiem ze na klawiaturze masz "windowsowskie" przyciski, wnioskuje to z

```

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes" 

```

jesli nie to zamien na "no"

----------

## matiit

wszystko dzialalo na tych ustawieniach co mam teraz

co do windowsowych znaczkow to chodzi o te winKEYE?

----------

## Criss-PL

Dokładnie o te... jak to napisałeś "winKEYE".

Pozdrawiam

----------

## matiit

no to mam te winkeye  :Razz: 

pliterek nadal pisac nie moge

Widziec widze.

W konsoli (na terminalach) znaczki dzialaja...

Dzialaja (wtedy dzialaja i w xfce) takze jak zrobie:

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

loguje sie na swojego usera

startx

I dziala.

A tak nie  :Sad: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

zmien wpis na taki jaki podalem, jesli nie zadziala to wrocisz do swojego

----------

## matiit

działa i na takim i na takim ale dopiero jak startuje ręcznie serwer X

a automatycznie (po logowaniu po włączeniu) nie ma pliterek (nie da się pisać)  :Sad: 

----------

## acei

U mnie gryzły sie opcje X i Gnoma.

Sprawdź w Gnomie ustawienie klawiatury/ Opcje ułożenia.

Opcje pogrubione zmień na domyślne.

----------

## MiChaSSs

ja niestety nie uzywam gnoma, takze nie pomoge ...  :Sad: 

----------

## matiit

Nie mam Gnome

Mam Xfce

w konsolach mam pliterki (tty0 itp)

jak zrestartuje xserver tez....

___

bardzo prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

